# bose amp location



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

hi all im fitting a new head unit to my 2001 225 coupe, an my question is ,,my car has a bose concert head unit and im told it has a amp ??? could some one pls tel me the location of the amp ..i did try a search first but all i could find is a non bose system amp location ..is this the same location for the bose system and also how do i know if its a full amp or half amp system ??? cheers an sorry for my lack of knowledge in this area :?


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

the bose amp is located in the drivers side rearquarter panel.

You'll need to remove the rear quarter panel, and its under there, Held in my 3 10mm nuts.

Hope that helps.


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

mitch-tt said:


> the bose amp is located in the drivers side rearquarter panel.
> 
> You'll need to remove the rear quarter panel, and its under there, Held in my 3 10mm nuts.
> 
> Hope that helps.


cheers  i didnt want to go ripping panes out before doing the research first


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

No worries,

If your fitting a new headunit though, you dont need to get to the amp.

Just remove the standard headunit, and you'll need to buy a bose wiring harness adaptor.

That will allow your new radio to work through the bose system

8)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

So where's the amp on a roadster?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

For coupe and roadster

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/Bose_Config.htm


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> For coupe and roadster
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/Bose_Config.htm


 Thanks Robb but that picture is a bit vague, just done a search on the net and come up with this, thought it would be tucked somewhere in the small cubby hole in the boot, means climbing in to do anything :roll: 
http://www.audi-forums.com/1998-2006-au ... b-amp.html


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The pleasure of a soft top eh :lol:

(nice to see Wak got a mention on that link)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> The pleasure of a soft top eh :lol:
> 
> (nice to see Wak got a mention on that link)


 :lol: Oh yes so he did, I didnt do any reading I was just looking at pretty pictures :wink:


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

mitch-tt said:


> No worries,
> 
> If your fitting a new headunit though, you dont need to get to the amp.
> 
> ...


yeah i got a plug comming tomorow but the thing was that there were 2 for the same model ,,a full amp an half amp ..i have got a mp3 keenwood unit with bulit in parrot plus a 12 inch vibe sub that i removed from my old car to go in too i hope lol


----------



## Larken93 (Sep 13, 2014)

woolley bully said:


> mitch-tt said:
> 
> 
> > No worries,
> ...


 What wiring you use and where was it ordered from?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That bloke hasn't posted on the forum for three years, this thread is over four years old !


----------

